# Weekly Competition 2015-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F2 U R' U2 R'
*2. *F U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F
*3. *R' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U'
*4. *F R2 U2 R F' U' R U R' U'
*5. *F U' R2 F R F U F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B2 L' U' F' L U' R L F2 U2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' F2
*2. *D2 R2 F L2 B R2 B F2 U2 F U2 L' F' L F2 D F' L R' U F2
*3. *D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F U L2 R F2 D2 L U2 F' U
*4. *R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R F' L F' U F' L
*5. *F' D L U' L F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 D L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Rw2 R2 F Uw F' L2 F L B2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B F2 U' Fw Uw2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw2 U L U2 B2 Rw' R2 D' Uw2 F' R B' R
*2. *Uw F U Rw2 B L' Rw2 R' F L2 Fw Rw' B Uw U' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' B L' Fw2 Rw Uw' U L' Fw D' R Uw U L2 Uw L2 R2 D' Uw R B2 Fw2
*3. *U' L Fw2 U' Fw U' B D2 U2 L' R2 Fw' L2 B' Fw2 R' B' U' B' L' F' L' Fw' D Rw' F2 D2 U' Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 D2 F U2 Rw D Rw' R Fw'
*4. *D2 Rw2 F R' B' F' Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 L' B F' L' Uw' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' D2 B L' B2 Rw Fw F' D' B Fw2 L' Fw R2 U' R2 U2 R' Fw'
*5. *Rw' B' F2 L' R2 D Uw' Fw2 D Uw2 L R U L' R F2 Rw2 D2 Fw U2 L' F' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' D2 Rw F2 D2 F Rw' Fw' R' U' Fw R' Fw F' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 D Dw B' R D2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw R B F' L2 U R' D Lw' D' Rw R' F Uw' Fw2 Dw' U' F' Lw Uw L' Bw' Fw' Uw' Rw D' Fw2 L' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B' Lw R2 B2 D Uw' L2 U' L2 Uw B2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw R
*2. *Dw2 Uw2 Bw F2 Lw' R' B2 Uw2 B' Bw L2 Lw' Rw Dw Fw2 R2 Uw L Rw Bw Dw2 Lw Uw U' Lw Dw2 L B F2 U2 Bw D2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Dw Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 R Dw2 U2 B' Bw2 Dw B U' Bw' U2 Bw' U' R Fw' Uw2 U' F D Rw'
*3. *R' Uw' F2 L' Fw2 Uw' Bw D Uw Rw' U2 B2 F Uw' U' L2 B Bw2 Fw D Dw' L Lw' Dw L Rw R2 Dw2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw' L D2 R2 D2 Uw Lw B Bw R2 B Lw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 B D2 B Lw B F2 R' Dw L' Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Bw2
*4. *Bw' D' L2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' L B L2 R' D2 Uw' B2 Fw Dw' Bw Rw' Fw U Lw B2 R D2 Bw Fw Lw2 D Dw2 Uw Rw' R Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 B' Fw' F Dw Lw Dw' L' Fw Lw R' Dw2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 F' D2 R' D2 Uw' B Dw'
*5. *Fw' Lw2 R' U2 Fw' Dw' Rw' R' U' L B2 Bw Fw2 F' Dw F' D Dw2 Uw' U' L Lw' Dw' L2 Fw D Rw Fw Dw L Fw Dw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 B' F2 Uw2 L Fw R Bw Lw' D Uw L Lw2 U' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 U' Rw' Dw Lw2 R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 R' D' L' 2U2 R2 U 3R' 2D2 B2 2D2 2F' L' 2L' 3R' 2R' F2 L2 3U U 2B 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 D2 2R 2B2 3U' 2L 3R2 3F U' 2F2 F2 2L 3R 2B2 L' 2L 2U' B 2D' 2R2 D U B2 2F 2R2 3F D2 3R R F 2D' 2F L B2 3F' 3U B' 3F' F2 R 2F2 2U' 2F' 2D' 2L' B
*2. *B' 2F2 3U2 2U 2B' 2F 2L2 F D2 2D2 3U' L' 2D2 2U2 B2 R 2F2 D2 3R2 B' 2D2 U2 2R2 3F F R2 3U2 R D2 3F 3R' 3U' U2 2F2 3R R' D2 F2 3U' 3F' 2D' F' R' 3F' 3R R 2U2 3R' B' 2F' U L 2L 2R 2U' B 2D 2F' D' 2D2 3U' 2U' 3R 3F2 D2 U 2R2 R B2 2F'
*3. *2L' 3U2 2R' F2 2R2 B' D' 3U' 2R2 2F 3U 2L' 3F' 2D B 2B2 2R R' 2D U2 2B2 2L 3F F2 U' L 3F' 2U' U' R2 2F' 2U2 F 2U U' B2 2U B2 L' R2 2B' 2L' 2U 2R 3F' L2 2R' 2B 3U 2F2 3U' 2U L2 2L' 3R' R' 2F 3R' R D2 2F L' 2R D 2D2 B2 D2 3U' L 2R
*4. *2F2 F2 3R' 2B U L2 2R D2 2B' F2 2D2 3U U' 3F 3U R2 B' R 2B2 3U' U' 3R B 2D2 2L 2D2 3U 2F2 2U' 3R2 3U U2 L2 R2 3U' 2R' 3U 2U U' R2 B L2 3R 2B' 2F 2R' 3U R2 D2 L 2L2 2U 2L' 2U2 F2 3R 2D' L 2B2 3R' 2D B' 3R' 2U2 U L2 2L2 R2 D 2B'
*5. *2B U2 3R' 2R' 3F' L' 2R2 R B 2D2 R2 2F L' D' F' R 2B' 2L' 2B2 3F 2F' F' D' 3U' 3R B2 3U2 2R' B2 2B 3F' F' D 3U U2 2B' 3F2 R D2 2B' 3F' 3U B' 2L F2 2L2 B' D2 2U2 U L2 2F2 U2 2L2 2R 2D2 2B' 3F2 F D2 L B' 3F F2 2U' L2 R2 2F' 2R2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3U 3B R2 D2 3F' F' 2L R2 3U' U2 B2 3B' 2L' 2R R' F L' 2B 3U' B2 3B F2 R 2D2 L2 B' F' 2D' 3F' 2L 3R B 3U2 L' R' F' 2L2 3D F2 3U' 2R' B2 3F2 3U' L U B2 3B2 3F U' 3B 2F2 3U' L 3D' 3B L 3D' 2R' 3D2 R' 2U2 3B2 2L B' 3B' 3F2 F L2 3B' D 2L2 2D 3B' 3F' 3U2 2L D' 3L 3R2 2R 3F2 3D2 2L' B' 2B' D2 U 3F' 3D2 U2 3F' 2L2 F' 2D 3L2 3B' 2L 2R
*2. *D' L' 2L 2U 2B L2 3R2 2R2 D2 2U' L 3U 2U2 U' 3R 3B' 3L' 3R' 2R' D' 2B F D 3D 2F2 L2 R 2B' 3B2 F2 D2 2D L2 3B 3D L2 2R2 3B2 3D' 2R2 B 2F2 2L2 3R2 D' F' 3R2 2F 2D' 3R2 2R' 3D' 2B2 L' R2 3D2 2U L2 3L 3D2 B2 2F2 3R' 2R2 3F2 3L 3D2 3R 3F' 2D 2B 3R2 2R2 D' 3D B2 R2 2B 3B2 3F2 F' 3D2 2L' 2U' 3B' 2L2 R' 3D2 U B' 3B' 3L2 U' L2 2R' R' 2F2 L2 3B2 3D2
*3. *2L2 3F R' U2 3L 3R' D2 3U F2 3L 3U' L2 3R2 2F L2 B 3L' 2D 3F F' L 2F 2L 2R2 3B L 2L2 3L' B 3D' R' 2B' 3R 3B' 3L' 3B2 3L' 3R2 R2 3B2 3L' D2 2L 3D 2R 3D2 2B 3F U2 2R' R' 2D B' 3U F2 R' 3D2 3U' R' B2 3F 2U' L' 2L' 2R2 2U' 3B2 D' 2D' 2L 3L' R' 3D' 2B2 2F2 2U' 3F F' 3L' D2 3R2 3B' 2F' 2L2 2F 2U' 3B2 3D' U2 2B2 3R2 R 2U2 2R' R' 3B' F 2L 3B' 2R2
*4. *3R' 3U' 2R' 3F2 2R B2 3B2 2L2 D2 2D' 3L2 3F2 L' D2 L' 3R 3D B' U' 3L2 D' 2R' R' B 2B L 2R' 3D' 2U 3L' 3F 3U' B2 L' 3D' 2F2 L2 3D2 L' 2U2 B L2 B 3B 2F F 3D 2L 3L B' L2 B 3F2 L' 2B2 3B2 2L2 B' 3U2 3B 2L D B' L' 2F' 2D2 U2 3F2 2F' 3L' F2 3R B' 3U' 3B2 3F 3U U' 3R 2U' 2L' B 3F2 2F 2U2 U' 2B' 3L 3R D2 2U 2L 2D 3B2 R2 F' L' 3R 2F' 2R'
*5. *R2 B' D2 3F D' 3U' L2 3R 3B F' 2D F' 3U 3B2 L 3L2 2B 3U 3B2 2R 2B' L2 3R2 2U 2B' 3F2 2D' 3F2 3R 3B 3R2 3U' L 2U' 2L' 3L' 2R' 2B 3B 3U2 L' 2U' U2 3R2 B2 2F2 3R D2 3U2 3F' 2D2 B2 2B' L R F D 3L' 3D' 3U 2R' R2 2U' L2 2L2 R' 3B' L R B' 3U2 3L 2R' 2U F' U2 R 3U' 3B2 2F' 2D 3U' 2U' L2 2L' U' F2 U 2B 3L R2 2U 2F' 2L' 3L' 2R' U 3F 2R R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F2 U' R F R2 F2
*2. *F2 R F2 R F R2 F2 U' F' U2
*3. *U2 F' U R' U' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L D' F2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 B R F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R'
*2. *U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U' L B' F2 U B' R' U2 B' R'
*3. *D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R F' D2 R' F D2 U L B R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' Fw2 Rw R2 B Uw' U' Rw' R Fw' U F' Rw U' B2 D Fw' R' U L2 B D2 L D' Rw R B D B2 F2 L' Rw2 D2 B F Rw Fw2 F' U'
*2. *L2 Rw' D Fw2 D Uw U R' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw U2 Rw2 D' F' D2 B D' B2 F' U F' L' R' F R2 B' U R D2 Uw2 B' L2 B' L2 B' Fw D' Rw
*3. *Fw' L' Fw2 D Rw2 R' B2 F' Rw' D2 B F' Rw' R' Fw D' L2 Fw Uw B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw B2 F2 R2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' F2 D Fw R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw R F' D U2 Bw' L' U2 B Bw' Fw F Lw' B' D2 B2 Bw' F L2 F R' D2 U Fw' D' F2 Uw B' R2 B Rw F' L Bw' Rw' Bw D Lw D' Dw' Uw2 U' B2 Fw' R' B' Rw D U2 R' U2 Fw U2 Fw D' Uw' L2 Lw B2 R2
*2. *Lw' B U F D2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Dw' U' F2 L R2 Fw' F' L Bw2 Uw2 Rw' R D' Rw F2 L' Uw Bw Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 D2 B' Bw F U2 B2 L U R2 F2 D' U' Bw2 F' L' Lw2 U L' Lw D R' U' F Rw' R2 U Rw2 R2 B U2
*3. *D' Dw' Uw Lw2 Bw Rw B F D2 Dw2 Fw' F D' L F' Uw2 Bw Uw' R' Bw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw Rw' R D U2 R' B Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Bw2 U Bw2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F' R Bw2 L2 Rw' R' Dw2 B' U2 Fw L2 Uw2 L' Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F 2D' 3U' 2U2 2R B2 F' 2U2 R 2D' 3R 2D2 3U2 2U2 B 2F2 2L2 U 2R' D2 2U' 2R 2B L' 2L' R' 2B' L B D 2B' D 2U2 U 2B 3F' 3U' F 2D 3F 2F' D2 3U' F' L2 3U2 U' L 2L' 2R' D2 3R R' D U2 2R' 3U' 3R' 2F' D2 U2 2F 2R' 2F' 3R 2D2 2B 3R2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R 2U2 3R R2 2F2 3L 3R 3U U' 3B 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R R' F2 2U2 3L2 2F 3D2 B 2B2 3D2 3L2 D' L B2 3F' F' L' 2L 2U2 2L' 3L2 2B' 2F' 3D U 3F2 F L' B 3B' 3R2 3B' 3D' 3B2 L 2L 2R' 2D' 3U2 2L 3B 2L2 3R2 D 3L2 2D' 3U2 3L 2B2 D' 2D' 2B 2U2 3F2 2F' 2R F2 3U 3F2 3U' 2U' B 3U' 2F 2R2 3U 2U2 2R' R2 2U' R' 3D 3F 2L2 B' R2 3D' 2L 2B2 2R2 3B' 2L 3D2 2L2 3U2 F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 L U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' U F L F'
*2. *D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F' L' F' R D B2 D' B2 L U'
*3. *U' L F R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R' B R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D
*4. *R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' F D2 L2 R' B D2 L' B
*5. *F D2 F2 U R L' D R2 L2 B U' F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2
*6. *D' B D2 L B2 L' F U' L U2 B2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 D B2 D2 L2
*7. *D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 F L D' F2 U' R U' L' B' F2
*8. *L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B L' B2 L' D2 B L' B2 L2 U'
*9. *B R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 F' D' R' U' L' U2 F2 U R' D'
*10. *D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 D' F D R' F2 L' B' D2
*11. *D' R' U L2 D' F' D B L' D' L B2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 L2
*12. *B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F R' D L B2 L B2 U' R D' B2
*13. *F2 L2 D B2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F D2 L' D U2
*14. *F2 L F R U2 B2 U' D2 L D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 L2
*15. *D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B D' F2 U2 B D R F2 U' B
*16. *D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 F2 U' F' U R2 B'
*17. *U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D B L' U' B' U F R' U' L' D'
*18. *R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 F' R D' B2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 D'
*19. *U D2 F R U R F2 U D' B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2
*20. *F' R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B L R2 D' R' F' U' L R2 B2 R2
*21. *R L U L2 D' R2 F' D L D' F2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2
*22. *F' R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' R' U F U2 L U' B D U2 L2
*23. *R2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 F' U R B' L' F2 U' F2 R' B
*24. *D' B U2 D2 B L' U R' L2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2
*25. *U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L' U2 F D' L R2 U'
*26. *B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U F' D R' D2 F U2 B2 L2 R U2
*27. *B U' L' F D2 F' D' B2 L B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R
*28. *U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B2 U L' R2 D2 F R' D2 R D
*29. *U2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B L D' B2 D' F' D2 U' B2 D
*30. *R2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 L B2 F D' B' U2 B2 F2 U' L'
*31. *B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L U F U R D B' R2 F2 R'
*32. *F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' R' F' R F L R' B R U2
*33. *F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D U L' B2 L' B'
*34. *L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F' R' U2 B R2 B' F2 U2 R' D
*35. *U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U B' R' U B' D2 L' U' B L2 R2
*36. *F2 L2 U2 F D2 B R2 B D2 B' L' R2 D' B2 F D L D' L R
*37. *D2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 U L B' L D2 F2
*38. *B' D' L U' F2 U F' R D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D
*39. *U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' U' L' B D U2 L2 F' U'
*40. *D2 F B' L' B2 R F D' B R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R D2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R' F U2 D2 B U L D' R U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R
*2. *D2 B L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L' B U B2 D R' D2 F' R D2 U
*3. *D2 B U2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R F' R U R' D L' D' F R'
*4. *U B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' D' B R' D2 F2 U F2 L2 R2
*5. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 L D2 F2 R' F' R' U R D L2 D' L' B L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R F2 D U' F R D B' F' U2 L' F
*2. *U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U L2 B D' R2 F2 L2 F' L2
*3. *U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F U' L' F' D' U B U' L D
*4. *R' U D' R2 D B R U B D L2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D
*5. *F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D F' U2 B R B' L R F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' U' F D2 B2 L' D' L' D U2 B2
*2. *L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 U' R B' L2 R D F' U F'
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R' D L' D2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D2
*4. *R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 U B' F' D' L2 F' D L' D' L U
*5. *F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R' B D' L2 B2 F R U2 B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R L' D' L' B' R D' F' U B R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F R' F U2 R' U R' U'
*3. *L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F' L F D F2 U2 R B D R2
*4. *F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B D Uw U Rw' R' D U' F' U2 B' D' U2 Fw' Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 L' R2 U' R2 B' Fw Uw Rw' Uw' Rw F' L' D B2 Rw2 B2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U F R2 U' F U' F2 U'
*3. *B2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F' D' L' R U2 B2 F' R F2 U'
*4. *Uw U' Rw Fw F D' Uw' L2 R' B2 L' R Uw R2 D Rw Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Fw F' U' F' Uw Fw U2 F D' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw R' D Uw F2 L2 D2 L
*5. *Bw2 D2 Dw' Lw Dw' B2 R2 D' U2 R Dw' Lw2 Uw U2 B2 L' B2 Bw' D Uw U2 F2 Rw Bw D' U2 Fw R2 Dw Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw' B' Lw' R2 Dw2 U2 B' Uw2 L' Bw F2 Rw' R B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw Rw' B' L' D2 F' Uw2 Fw F2 L' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R L U R U L R l b u
*2. *B' U' L R' B' L' U' R' l r b u
*3. *U R U' L' R B R' L' B l r' b u
*4. *B R' U' B U R' U' l r b' u'
*5. *R' U R L R' L' R' l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 6) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R D' L' U' D L' R' U' D' U'
*2. *R U L R D' L' R' L U' D' U'
*3. *R' L D' U' L' D U' D' U' D' U'
*4. *U' R D R L U' D' L R' D' U'
*5. *D L' R' D R' U' L' U' D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 24, 2015)

*2x2:* 7.78, (7.48), 9.16, (17.22), 8.14 -> *8.36*
*3x3:* 17.70, (20.23), (16.82), 19.08, 18.73 -> *18.50*
*4x4:* 1:18.30, 1:10.08, 1:11.49, (1:30.98), (1:09.10) -> *1:13.29*
*6x6:* 5:38.16, (5:59.36+), 5:24.74, (5:23.17), 5:36.99 -> *5:33.30*
*MBLD: DNF(1/2, 9:19.13)*
*234: 1:47.72*
*Mega:* (1:46.70), 1:43.27, 1:46.20, 1:40.23, (1:36.16) -> *1:43.23*
*Pyra:* 14.98, 12.71, (10.14), 16.08, (19.23) -> *14.59*


----------



## asacuber (Nov 25, 2015)

2x2: 1. 4.15 R2 U F2 U R' U2 R' 
2. (3.01) F U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F 
3. 3.81 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
4. (5.81+) F R2 U2 R F' U' R U R' U' 
5. 4.40 F U' R2 F R F U F U2 

avg of 5= 4.12
3x3: avg of 5: 17.44

1. 18.39 L' B2 L' U' F' L U' R L F2 U2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 
2. 17.47 D2 R2 F L2 B R2 B F2 U2 F U2 L' F' L F2 D F' L R' U F2 
3. (DNF(19.29)) D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F U L2 R F2 D2 L U2 F' U 
4. 16.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R F' L F' U F' L 
5. (16.38) F' D L U' L F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 D L2
Pyra: avg of 5: 14.82


1. 18.98 L' U' R L U R U L R l b u 
2. 10.72 B' U' L R' B' L' U' R' l r b u 
3. (20.09) U R U' L' R B R' L' B l r' b u 
4. (8.04) B R' U' B U R' U' l r b' u' 
5. 14.77 R' U R L R' L' R' l' b u

(TERRIBLE)
4x4:
OH:avg of 5: 45.30

Time List:
1. 38.54 U R' F U2 D2 B U L D' R U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R 
2. (38.07) D2 B L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L' B U B2 D R' D2 F' R D2 U 
3. 49.54 D2 B U2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R F' R U R' D L' D' F R' 
4. (56.25) U B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' D' B R' D2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 
5. 47.82 F2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 L D2 F2 R' F' R' U R D L2 D' L' B L2

nice!

234:


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 25, 2015)

*3X3X3: *(18.78) (19.73) 19.16 19.25 19.01 =* 19.14*
*4X4X4:* (1:46.25) 2:03.50 1:57.49 1:48.46 (DNF) = *1:56.48*


----------



## DELToS (Nov 25, 2015)

*2x2:* avg of 5: 7.52

Time List:
1. 7.90 R2 U F2 U R' U2 R' 
2. 7.05 F U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F 
3. (7.91) R' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
4. (6.10) F R2 U2 R F' U' R U R' U' 
5. 7.60 F U' R2 F R F U F U2

*3x3:* avg of 5: 20.75

Time List:
1. 22.00 L' B2 L' U' F' L U' R L F2 U2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 
2. 21.67 D2 R2 F L2 B R2 B F2 U2 F U2 L' F' L F2 D F' L R' U F2 
3. (27.15) D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F U L2 R F2 D2 L U2 F' U 
4. (17.98) R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R F' L F' U F' L 
5. 18.59 F' D L U' L F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 D L2

*4x4:* avg of 5: 1:49.04

Time List:
1. 1:44.39 D2 Rw2 R2 F Uw F' L2 F L B2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B F2 U' Fw Uw2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw2 U L U2 B2 Rw' R2 D' Uw2 F' R B' R 
2. (1:30.21) Uw F U Rw2 B L' Rw2 R' F L2 Fw Rw' B Uw U' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' B L' Fw2 Rw Uw' U L' Fw D' R Uw U L2 Uw L2 R2 D' Uw R B2 Fw2 
3. 2:01.91 U' L Fw2 U' Fw U' B D2 U2 L' R2 Fw' L2 B' Fw2 R' B' U' B' L' F' L' Fw' D Rw' F2 D2 U' Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 D2 F U2 Rw D Rw' R Fw' 
4. (2:30.44) D2 Rw2 F R' B' F' Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 L' B F' L' Uw' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' D2 B L' B2 Rw Fw F' D' B Fw2 L' Fw R2 U' R2 U2 R' Fw' 
5. 1:40.81 Rw' B' F2 L' R2 D Uw' Fw2 D Uw2 L R U L' R F2 Rw2 D2 Fw U2 L' F' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' D2 Rw F2 D2 F Rw' Fw' R' U' Fw R' Fw F' U'

*5x5:* avg of 5: 3:23.33

Time List:
1. (3:50.15) L2 D Dw B' R D2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw R B F' L2 U R' D Lw' D' Rw R' F Uw' Fw2 Dw' U' F' Lw Uw L' Bw' Fw' Uw' Rw D' Fw2 L' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B' Lw R2 B2 D Uw' L2 U' L2 Uw B2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw R 
2. (2:50.57) Dw2 Uw2 Bw F2 Lw' R' B2 Uw2 B' Bw L2 Lw' Rw Dw Fw2 R2 Uw L Rw Bw Dw2 Lw Uw U' Lw Dw2 L B F2 U2 Bw D2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Dw Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 R Dw2 U2 B' Bw2 Dw B U' Bw' U2 Bw' U' R Fw' Uw2 U' F D Rw' 
3. 3:20.23 R' Uw' F2 L' Fw2 Uw' Bw D Uw Rw' U2 B2 F Uw' U' L2 B Bw2 Fw D Dw' L Lw' Dw L Rw R2 Dw2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw' L D2 R2 D2 Uw Lw B Bw R2 B Lw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 B D2 B Lw B F2 R' Dw L' Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Bw2 
4. 3:47.91 Bw' D' L2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' L B L2 R' D2 Uw' B2 Fw Dw' Bw Rw' Fw U Lw B2 R D2 Bw Fw Lw2 D Dw2 Uw Rw' R Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 B' Fw' F Dw Lw Dw' L' Fw Lw R' Dw2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 F' D2 R' D2 Uw' B Dw' 
5. 3:01.86 Fw' Lw2 R' U2 Fw' Dw' Rw' R' U' L B2 Bw Fw2 F' Dw F' D Dw2 Uw' U' L Lw' Dw' L2 Fw D Rw Fw Dw L Fw Dw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 B' F2 Uw2 L Fw R Bw Lw' D Uw L Lw2 U' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 U' Rw' Dw Lw2 R'

*Magic:* avg of 5: 2.42

Time List:
1. (2.64) 
2. (2.10) 
3. 2.16 
4. 2.56 
5. 2.55 

*Master Magic:* avg of 5: 6.19

Time List:
1. 5.81 
2. (7.15) 
3. 5.98 
4. 6.79 
5. (5.67) 

*Pyraminx:* avg of 5: 17.48

Time List:
1. (19.35) L' U' R L U R U L R l b u 
2. 16.88 B' U' L R' B' L' U' R' l r b u 
3. (14.60) U R U' L' R B R' L' B l r' b u 
4. 18.60 B R' U' B U R' U' l r b' u' 
5. 16.96 R' U R L R' L' R' l' b u

*Skewb:* avg of 5: 11.29

Time List:
1. 10.89 D R D' L' U' D L' R' U' D' U' 
2. (9.11) R U L R D' L' R' L U' D' U' 
3. (13.27) R' L D' U' L' D U' D' U' D' U' 
4. 11.65 U' R D R L U' D' L R' D' U' 
5. 11.33 D L' R' D R' U' L' U' D' U'

*Square-1:* avg of 5: 1:43.43

Time List:
1. (2:12.08) (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) 
2. (1:03.67) (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / 
3. 1:56.85 (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) 
4. 1:35.83 (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 6) / (0, -4) 
5. 1:37.62 (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 4)


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 26, 2015)

3x3: 15.19, 12.04, 14.28, 14.71, 14.61 = 14.53
megaminx: 1:23.48, 1:26.00, 1:28.13, 1:17.90, 1:37.77 = 1:25.87

cubing in long ass nails


----------



## codcuber (Nov 27, 2015)

3x3
1- 15.04
2- 17.61
3- 16.35
4- 14.34
5- 17.05
=16.14 avg


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 27, 2015)

pyraminx: 5.03, 5.47, 6.74, 5.15, 4.90 (ao5 = 5.22)
3x3: 18.64, 16.29, 17.44, 21.07, 21.23+ (ao5 = 19.05)
clock: 11.02, 12.79, DNF, 11.28, 10.34 (ao5 = 11.70)
skewb: 11.95, 8.99, 11.36, 13.73, 7.98 (ao5 = 10.77)
2x2: 5.25+, 4.74, 5.51, DNF, 3.95 (ao5 = 5.16)


----------



## mafergut (Nov 27, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 7.17, 6.17, 6.61, (5.68), (8.12) = *6.65*
*3x3x3:* (16.99), (23.24), 17.29, 18.78, 19.87 = *18.65*

2x2x2: Cold hands 
3x3x3: Meh, the scrambles had much more potential


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Nov 27, 2015)

3x3: 14.716 13.435 13.733 14.817 13.833 = 14.094
2x2: 4.333 6.317 6.816 4.433 7.616 = 5.855
4x4: 1:31.101 1:31.785 1:37.650 1:27.067 1:42.350 = 1:33.512


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2015)

*3x3:* 19.53, (16.18), (20.17), 17.54, 18.88 = 18.65
*4x4:* 55.51, (54.67), 57.15, 1:03.04, (1:04.52) = 58.57
*5x5:* 1:45.00, 1:37.31, 1:37.36, (1:29.39), (1:48.46) = 1:39.89
*6x6:* 3:03.45, 3:07.90, (3:13.84), (2:37.56), 2:57.34 = 3:02.90
*7x7:* 4:31.61, 4:38.70, (4:49.40), 4:29.96, (4:13.74) = 4:33.42
*OH:* (DNF), 26.92, 29.34, 26.78, (24.44) = 27.68
*Megaminx:* 2:12.52, (2:27.48), 2:09.21, (1:59.34), 2:10.54 = 2:10.76


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 30, 2015)

Cannot register a dnf at the comp auto site.
So here then
Multi: 1/3 = dnf in 6:55
Tried to memo super fast but it turned out I could just remember one cube.


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 30, 2015)

*2x2x2:* (4.70), 7.00, (7.68), 6.89, 6.40-> *6.76*
*3x3x3:* 18.87, 16.56, (15.56), (19.56), 19.50-> *18.31*
*4x4x4:* 1:14.71, (2:13.32), (1:12.27), 1:24.04, 1:20.14-> *1:19.63*
*5x5x5:* 2:36.11, (2:58.75), 2:54.04, 2:46.23, (2:35.60)-> *2:45.46*
*7x7x7:* (9:48.57), (8:57.13), 9:34.07, 9:02.86, 9:27.36-> *9:21.43*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:44.96, 1:46.00, 1:13.75-> *1:13.75*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:43.69, 4:43.37-> *4:43.37*
*3x3x3OH:* 37.72, (33.49), 40.74, 49.77, (53.61)-> *42.74*
*234*-> *1:56.64*
*2345*-> *4:58.67*
*megaminx:* 2:42.78, (3:20.41), 3:06.03, (2:36.06), 3:01.03-> *2:56.61* (Pb)
*sq-1:* 52.40, 50.64, (44.45), (1:49.84), 58.20-> *53.75*
*skewb:* 11.57, (9.46), (14.60), 9.87, 10.81-> *10.75*

*3x3x3FM:* 33 moves
Solution: D' F' D F D2 L D2 L' F2 D' R2 D F' R2 F2 R' D' F' D B' D' F D L' R2 B2 D2 B U B' D2 B D'

Scramble: R L' D' L' B' R D' F' U B R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 

Inverse: R2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U' F D R' B L D L R'

D U' * B R2 L ** B //2x2x2
R F2 R2 F D' R2 //2x2x3
D F2 //f2l-1
L D2 L' D2 F' D' F D //orient edges

insertions:

* U B' D2 B U' B' D2 B (3 moves cancelation)
** D' F' D B D' F D B' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2015)

5x5:
*2x2 BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH:
Megaminx:
Clock:
Skewb:
Magic: 
*2+3+4:* 1:01.24
*2+3+4+5:* 2:43.98


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 1, 2015)

Results week 48: congrats to Jaysammay, Isaac and Tx789

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.65 cuberkid10
 2.78 WACWCA
 3.10 Isaac Lai
 3.25 hssandwich
 3.68 Lapinsavant
 3.76 jaysammey777
 3.77 jackj
 3.84 G2013
 4.12 asacuber
 4.30 JustinTimeCuber
 4.30 qaz
 4.35 Tx789
 4.40 Newcuber000
 4.41 Neo63
 5.17 pyr14
 5.24 Speedysolver
 5.62 giorgi
 5.65 connorlacrosse
 5.72 CyanSandwich
 5.85 puzzl3add1ct
 5.92 LostGent
 6.03 timmthelion
 6.46 bulletpal
 6.59 Kenneth Svendson
 6.65 mafergut
 6.76 Bogdan
 6.79 evileli
 7.13 h2f
 7.52 DELToS
 7.90 Schmidt
 8.36 Sergeant Baboon
 9.33 Thrasher989
 9.59 arbivara
 16.52 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 8.04 Lapinsavant
 8.48 DanpHan
 9.79 EMI
 10.36 Isaac Lai
 10.91 cuberkid10
 11.18 qaz
 11.33 jaysammey777
 12.05 WACWCA
 12.51 JustinTimeCuber
 13.19 giorgi
 14.02 jackj
 14.09 puzzl3add1ct
 14.50 G2013
 14.52 LostGent
 14.53 JianhanC
 15.01 Neo63
 15.19 Speedysolver
 15.55 Cale S
 15.56 CyanSandwich
 16.15 codcuber
 16.18 Kenneth Svendson
 16.44 timmthelion
 17.43 asacuber
 17.57 Tx789
 18.31 Bogdan
 18.50 Sergeant Baboon
 18.65 Dene
 18.65 mafergut
 19.05 pyr14
 19.14 MarcelP
 19.34 h2f
 19.35 evileli
 20.75 DELToS
 24.25 Schmidt
 24.57 Bubbagrub
 27.72 connorlacrosse
 28.13 Jason Green
 33.12 MatsBergsten
 34.33 arbivara
 48.08 Thrasher989
*4x4x4*(21)

 39.44 Lapinsavant
 43.74 cuberkid10
 44.33 qaz
 52.07 Isaac Lai
 56.85 jaysammey777
 57.63 Cale S
 58.57 Dene
 1:09.00 Neo63
 1:11.62 Kenneth Svendson
 1:12.25 Tx789
 1:13.29 Sergeant Baboon
 1:14.67 CyanSandwich
 1:18.86 h2f
 1:19.63 Bogdan
 1:33.51 puzzl3add1ct
 1:44.07 Bubbagrub
 1:44.92 Schmidt
 1:49.04 DELToS
 1:56.48 MarcelP
 2:03.62 connorlacrosse
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:10.04 Lapinsavant
 1:30.99 qaz
 1:39.89 Dene
 1:41.51 Cale S
 1:54.26 jaysammey777
 2:06.76 Tx789
 2:12.35 CyanSandwich
 2:29.91 Kenneth Svendson
 2:45.46 Bogdan
 3:23.33 DELToS
 3:35.31 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:02.90 Dene
 3:54.09 jaysammey777
 4:46.57 Tx789
 4:58.06 Kenneth Svendson
 5:33.30 Sergeant Baboon
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:33.42 Dene
 6:01.43 jaysammey777
 7:21.59 Tx789
 7:39.39 Kenneth Svendson
 9:21.43 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 21.87 qaz
 22.70 Isaac Lai
 27.68 Dene
 27.75 WACWCA
 32.21 Tx789
 33.15 jaysammey777
 39.55 Kenneth Svendson
 40.28 Cale S
 41.77 h2f
 42.74 Bogdan
 45.30 asacuber
 53.57 Schmidt
 54.99 CyanSandwich
 1:01.59 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:13.20 Cale S
 1:21.82 Kenneth Svendson
 2:47.48 Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 12.30 Isaac Lai
 12.69 hssandwich
 27.69 MatsBergsten
 34.50 jaysammey777
 41.72 h2f
 1:13.75 Bogdan
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 41.33 Mark Boyanowski
 1:08.20 MatsBergsten
 1:58.92 Kit Clement
 2:17.95 h2f
 3:19.02 jaysammey777
 4:40.28 Isaac Lai
 4:43.37 Bogdan
11:06.55 evileli
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:41.03 MatsBergsten
 9:18.25 h2f
14:46.60 kamilprzyb
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:17.03 Cale S
15:18.92 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

17/22 (54:35)  kamilprzyb
2/2 ( 7:03)  h2f
0/0 ( 9:19)  Sergeant Baboon
3/6 (57:20)  Kit Clement
1/3 ( 6:55)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 49.78 jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 49.77 Lapinsavant
 1:01.24 cuberkid10
 1:13.28 Isaac Lai
 1:18.64 Neo63
 1:21.40 jaysammey777
 1:22.10 Tx789
 1:46.71 Kenneth Svendson
 1:47.72 Sergeant Baboon
 1:47.89 h2f
 1:56.64 Bogdan
 2:31.52 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:43.98 cuberkid10
 3:20.97 jaysammey777
 4:06.41 Tx789
 4:16.69 Kenneth Svendson
 4:58.67 Bogdan
 5:54.05 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.51 jaysammey777
 2.42 DELToS
 3.22 Tx789
*Master Magic*(3)

 5.15 jaysammey777
 5.70 Tx789
 6.19 DELToS
*Skewb*(12)

 3.85 Isaac Lai
 3.86 Cale S
 4.25 hssandwich
 6.06 connorlacrosse
 7.75 Tx789
 9.92 qaz
 10.75 Bogdan
 10.77 pyr14
 11.28 DELToS
 12.33 CyanSandwich
 14.38 jaysammey777
 23.40 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 11.70 pyr14
 14.79 Kenneth Svendson
 20.84 Schmidt
 21.43 jaysammey777
 23.37 Tx789
 30.48 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.68 Isaac Lai
 5.22 pyr14
 5.64 cuberkid10
 6.68 Cale S
 6.97 qaz
 7.68 Tx789
 9.40 jaysammey777
 9.74 connorlacrosse
 10.45 Schmidt
 11.71 Kenneth Svendson
 12.20 CyanSandwich
 14.59 Sergeant Baboon
 14.82 asacuber
 15.46 Thrasher989
 17.65 DELToS
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:16.96 jaysammey777
 1:25.87 JianhanC
 1:37.06 Isaac Lai
 1:43.23 Sergeant Baboon
 2:10.76 Dene
 2:28.64 Tx789
 2:56.61 Bogdan
*Square-1*(11)

 11.52 EMI
 12.17 Raptor56
 20.98 Neo63
 23.78 cuberkid10
 24.18 Cale S
 28.58 qaz
 36.19 Tx789
 53.66 jaysammey777
 53.75 Bogdan
 56.95 Isaac Lai
 1:45.37 DELToS
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 Cale S
26 Attila
29 okayama
33 h2f
33 CyanSandwich
33 Bogdan
43 alex insolito
45 Tx789
51 arbivara
DNF  jaysammey777

*Contest results*

233 jaysammey777
188 Isaac Lai
184 Tx789
153 qaz
151 cuberkid10
147 Cale S
130 Lapinsavant
126 Bogdan
126 Kenneth Svendson
126 h2f
102 CyanSandwich
97 Dene
92 Neo63
86 WACWCA
72 Sergeant Baboon
69 MatsBergsten
67 pyr14
63 jackj
62 asacuber
62 JustinTimeCuber
61 kamilprzyb
60 puzzl3add1ct
60 G2013
57 connorlacrosse
56 EMI
54 giorgi
54 hssandwich
53 DELToS
51 Schmidt
48 Speedysolver
46 LostGent
42 DanpHan
39 JianhanC
37 timmthelion
29 mafergut
29 arbivara
28 evileli
24 codcuber
24 Newcuber000
21 MarcelP
20 Attila
19 Bubbagrub
18 okayama
16 Kit Clement
14 bulletpal
14 Raptor56
14 alex insolito
13 Mark Boyanowski
13 Thrasher989
7 Jason Green


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 1, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(5)
> 
> 17/22 (54:35)  kamilprzyb
> 2/2 ( 7:03)  h2f
> ...



Shouldn't I be ranked last, since I got the slowest DNF?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> Shouldn't I be ranked last, since I got the slowest DNF?



I think it's point based so kit has 0 points along with you but he was slower and mats has -1 points


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 1, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I think it's point based so kit has 0 points along with you but he was slower and mats has -1 points



I thought the regulations said that a 1/2 is a DNF rather than 0 point attempt, though. 

Obviously I don't mind being ranked too highly, I just want to make sure I understand correctly how MBLD scoring/ranking works.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> Shouldn't I be ranked last, since I got the slowest DNF?



You and I should be last as we have dnf:s, Kit ought to be placed before you.
In case of dnf, time does not matter. As you entered 0/0 (or Odders program did) and not 1/2
my program (which calculates scores) got confused  . I'll fix that.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 2, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> You and I should be last as we have dnf:s, Kit ought to be placed before you.
> In case of dnf, time does not matter. As you entered 0/0 (or Odders program did) and not 1/2
> my program (which calculates scores) got confused  . I'll fix that.



I see, thanks for clarifying. I posted the time in the thread (not on the website) as "DNF(1/2, 9:19.13)", next time should I just put "1/2, 9:19.13" and skip the DNF part?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 3, 2015)

In 3x3 i got a 17 second average, and for OH my name is not there?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> I see, thanks for clarifying. I posted the time in the thread (not on the website) as "DNF(1/2, 9:19.13)", next time should I just put "1/2, 9:19.13" and skip the DNF part?


Multi is a little tricky. Please enter it like
*Multi: 1/2 = dnf 9:19.13*

ps so for this week (49) please add 2/2 *= 2* .....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2015)

asacuber said:


> In 3x3 i got a 17 second average, and for OH my name is not there?



The program that calculates the results cannot find the correct times amongst all other stuff.
Please enter your results like this (please omit the scrambles, if they are correct we already know them 
and if they are not correct they really are irrelevant)

2x2x2: 4.15, 3.01, 3.81, 5.81+, 4.40 = x.xx comments here is totally ok
3x3: 18.39, 17.47, DNF, 16.44, 16.38 = xx.xx you may or may not calculate the avg.
You may add as many comments as you like after the results or on separate lines between results
Pyra: 18.98, 10.72, 20.09, 8.04, 14.77
OH: 38.54, 38.07, 49.54, 56.25, 47.82

I'll correct your results now.


----------

